# New Christmas music from Nox Arcana



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nox Arcana has a 3-song digital album out for the holidays. The tracks are available to be heard in the playlist here: http://www.youtube.com/noxarcana


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Is Nox Arcana royalty free, like Midnight Syndicate?
If so, do they have a similar registration scheme to allow use of their music in your haunt?
I looked around the Youtube link and didn't see the answers to those questions.

I do like their music.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is very pretty garth. I like their music too. I don't own any of their cd's, but hope to someday. I do have some by midnight syndicate, well, at least one I got from the secret reaper, I think maybe one more. I hope to own more of theirs someday as well. I played vampire in my haunt this year. it was perfect.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Abunai said:


> Is Nox Arcana royalty free, like Midnight Syndicate?
> If so, do they have a similar registration scheme to allow use of their music in your haunt?


Sorry, but I am not sure. Your best bet would be to contact them: http://www.monolithgraphics.com/contact.html. 



hallorenescene said:


> that is very pretty garth. I like their music too. I don't own any of their cd's, but hope to someday. I do have some by midnight syndicate, well, at least one I got from the secret reaper, I think maybe one more. I hope to own more of theirs someday as well. I played vampire in my haunt this year. it was perfect.


I am fond of their music in general, but the 'Winter' albums are particularly beautiful. From this new album, I especially love the contrast between the delicate piano and the bass in _Shades of the Past_. I would recommend any one of the trilogy (_Winter's Knight_, _Eve_, or _Majesty_) if you are looking for some elegant music with a holiday theme, or _Shadow of the Raven _or _Legion of Shadows_ if you want to begin with the typical sound of Nox Arcana; definitely not saying that the others are bad by any means.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm going to have to check those out. thanks for the suggestions. whenever I go to garage sales or thrift stores, I always check out their cds, but you never find any of these.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> I'm going to have to check those out. thanks for the suggestions. whenever I go to garage sales or thrift stores, I always check out their cds, but you never find any of these.


You are welcome. I am not surprised in the least; many people would not know good music if it bit them


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

or they do know good music and don't want to donate it. but I keep looking.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I just bought the last 4 cd's I needed from them, I own them all now.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> or they do know good music and don't want to donate it.


I am still sticking with option #1.



kprimm said:


> I just bought the last 4 cd's I needed from them, I own them all now.


Congratulations. I just could not get into _Blood of the Dragon_, so I never ordered that _Crimson Winter_, William Piotrowski's new solo album, is phenomenal, so be sure to also grab that


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well I can be stubborn too. so that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------

